# Lost item is new method for tips from Millenials



## dryverjohn (Jun 3, 2018)

Picked up 3 drunk millenials at the bar last night. Girl passed out on the ride home, I watch her roll out the car and notice that she doesn't have shoes. I roll down the window, ask her friend about her shoes. The response, she is fine, don't worry. Next ride finds Iphone and shoes. I waited, and sure enough no tip. I know where they live and it's not too far away. No tip, means you get charged $15 from Uber for lost item recovery. Thank you very much you cheap bastards. Now I need to figure out who left their glasses in my car?


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

dryverjohn said:


> Picked up 3 drunk millenials at the bar last night. Girl passed out on the ride home, I watch her roll out the car and notice that she doesn't have shoes. I roll down the window, ask her friend about her shoes. The response, she is fine, don't worry. Next ride finds Iphone and shoes. I waited, and sure enough no tip. I know where they live and it's not too far away. No tip, means you get charged $15 from Uber for lost item recovery. Thank you very much you cheap bastards. Now I need to figure out who left their glasses in my car?


Thought you were going to say you got $15.00 for the girl.. . .


----------



## dryverjohn (Jun 3, 2018)

I had them meet me while I was running errands. A thank you and no tip, without the $15 it would have been left on the street.


----------



## dryverjohn (Jun 3, 2018)

Ooops, another passenger on a 1 mile trip just left his cell phone in my car. No tip, hello $15, already sent message to Uber.

Now I need to work on getting more of these fares. Looks like customer used a $4 coupon, I was holding a surge token from earlier in the day. Everything came together, they lost and I felt like I won, for once. Ping was 500 yards away from where I was as well.


----------

